# quick question



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi everyone this has been bothering me for a little over a year but im not sure what it is whenever i let myself get hungry i get terrible cramps in my stomach and when i do eat something it just makes it worse is this my IBS or somethink differnt


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I get like that too...Sick if I do eat and sick if I don't.Usually what works best for me is to eat little meals through out the day. If I eat nothing at all my stomach gurgles like crazy and starts to hurt (plus empty stomachs give me migranes..woohoo!) and if I eat a big meal, no matter what it is, that has me in the bathroom for forever. So, yeah if at all possible, try just breaking up meals into smaller snacks throughout the day.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

IBS for me is pain and spasms of the intestines not C or D. What helps me is to chomp on something healthy like fruit or a little yougurt or something to just a bit in my belly to help calm some of the spasms. Although, this doestn' help some people it helps me!


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

thankyou both for replying your advice has helped, ive been trying to eat little and often so im seeing how that goes hopefully that will help ,thanks again


----------

